# Good road cycling hydration pack?



## wildkyle90 (Jul 15, 2010)

Im looking for a nice hydration pack like a camelbak. I want something that is small, but able to hold a spare tube/wallet and keys. I obviously need to carry a mini pump too. If it can fit in the pack that would be a plus.

thanks, Kyle


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You probably won't get much feedback here, Kyle, since few road cyclists use such packs. Most roadies find it easier to use bottles in cages on the frame, and prefer not to carry stuff on their backs. Camelbacks were really invented because aggressive mountain biking doesn't let you take a hand off the bar often. Not so on the road.

If you have a local shop that carries a selection, check some out and see what works for you. You might get more advice on a MTB fourm. But maybe somebody will chime in here.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I think you answered your own question. Camelback's work great. I use one when I ride my MTB and I carry everything you listed and more in it.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Brandon351 said:


> I think you answered your own question. Camelback's work great. I use one when I ride my MTB and I carry everything you listed and more in it.


Yep,
camelbak makes some small race type packs.

A pack can be annoying though. I ride mtb a lot and still use bottles on the road. I even put a 3rd in my middle jersey pocket. That get's me 65 mi or so without needing to stop for water.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm with JCavilia, but since you asked, I'd recommend the Camelbak brand. Also, I'd recommend you get something a little bit larger than something that would be road specific, only because the pack will be more versatile for other activities from mountain biking to hiking, to doing the tourist thing at the local county fair.

I have a Camelbak Blowfish and its got plenty of capacity, a variety of pockets, and a large reservoir. 

Cambria Bike Outfitters is currently having a sale: http://thurly.net/0d9d


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I was thinking the vest type Pack Plus 2 bottles may let me go 100 miles
Maybe half the distance in summer


----------



## SpeshFanBoy (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, I’ll bite. I live in the south east and it’s more than just a little warm here in the summer. I fill 2 bottles with Gatorade and then fill my Deuter Hydro Lite 3 with ice water. I went with the Deuter pack because it elevates the pack off the center of your back so you can actually get some air flow on your back plus I think the bladder is better than Camelback’s. The bladder has a wide opening at the top which makes cleaning simple. As for the pack itself, you could toss a spare tube and a wallet in there but a pump may not fit if you completely fill the bladder.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> I was thinking the vest type Pack Plus 2 bottles may let me go 100 miles
> Maybe half the distance in summer


Most riders don't try to carry all the water for a ride that long. Makes more sense to stop and re-fill along the way, rather than lug two or three pounds of water that you're not going to drink until three hours later. You'll generally want to stop once or twice (briefly) in a century anyway.


----------



## wildkyle90 (Jul 15, 2010)

so if you carry mini pumps or a spare tube, where do you store them?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

wildkyle90 said:


> so if you carry mini pumps or a spare tube, where do you store them?


Mini pumps attach under a bottle cage; tubes and keys in a small bag under the saddle.

Edit: Plus there's pockets on the back of most jerseys.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Jersey pockets usually, or use a saddle bag.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Road bike = no camel back

2 bottles on bike, 1 in jersey (if you really need it). You are on roads...there are places to stop


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

I like using a camelback even on the road bike. Rode mtb long before road and find the bag on the back more comfortable and fits my use and function better. My Camelbak (Rocket?) is several years old and still works xlnt for me. It is smaller and sleeker in design than most mtb bags. I have seen more brands and models that would work well on the road though. Due to wear, I am in the hunt for new one.

Has enough room for 70oz of water, all my mechanical and personal "stuff" and extra room for extra gloves, light jacket or misc when needed. Personally, I have never liked bike bags, attaching pumps or stuffing my pockets. I like having the bike clean and unencumbered. Just a personal taste for road and mtb alike. 

When I leave for a ride I grab the bag for the bike I am using and everything I need is there. I ride mostly unsupported and solo, so I like to be self contained, whether it be water, food, or tools on my rides. Even when I do centuries, I tend to make minimal stops. On my normal rides stopping for a coffee break midway is never in my regular schedule, so refilling along the way does not fit for me. 

Give a bag a try, it may work for you too. Do not worry about being a slave to the fashion police- use what works and enjoy the ride.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

FR hokeypokey said:


> Give a bag a try, it may work for you too. Do not worry about being a slave to the fashion police- use what works and enjoy the ride.



I don't ride with bottles because of the fashion police. You would know that if you saw me on the road, LOL. I have a good hydro pack too. A Deuter Race Air which suspends the pack off your back. However, I find it just way cooler to ride with nothing on your back. The airflow keeps me cooler. I did do my first few 60+mi rides with my hydro pack, and love the bottles way better.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm actually getting a small camelbak for longer rides.. I prefer just bottles but I sometimes don't want to stop. Easier to fill bottles with sports drink and camelbak with ice water. On that note.. I'm not about to carry 20lbs of stuff on my back either!


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

Not arguing the no bag/cooler back principle. I am willing to sacrifice the sweaty back. The bag works for me because I am just more comfortable with the bag and gear compressed and neatly tucked on my back. I truly do not feel comfortable without the bag after all these years.

I also am the geeky guy that carries too much stuff than I need- just in case. Beyond the usual "stuff" most people carry, I usually have a first aid kit, various tools for roadside repairs(I hate walking home or calling my wife), a couple of tubes and more food and clothes than normally needed. I have a "worst case" mentality with a little "be prepared" thrown in! 

Just for the record, I am not anti-bottle. I normally have water in the bag and a Cytomax mix in the bottle on the road or mtb.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

*Camelback XLP*

I have had several packs and have found I like this one the best for road rides. The flexible pouch is really handy for carry a mini pump, vest, and whatever else you can cram inside. The zippered pocket has room for keys and tools. This pack is also light and easily adjustable.

http://www.camelbak.com/sports-recreation/spring-summer-hydration-packs/2010-xlp.aspx


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Most roadies... prefer not to carry stuff on their backs.


It's a good thing that jerseys don't have pockets on the backside because nobody would ever use them. 

Dave


----------



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

*Rules*

OP please refer to Rule #32. All of you offering assistance please refer to Rule #2.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd recommend getting a Hydrapak bladder to supplement whatever pack you get.

It's reversible so cleaning is a breeze. No tabs or special cleaners.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

I had heard that Camelbak was coming out with a new style of hydration pack that sits on the lower back taking the weight off the arms and placing it above the seat. If I was replacing mine, I'd wait until those were out before I made a decision.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Joe the biker said:


> OP please refer to Rule #32. All of you offering assistance please refer to Rule #2.



Rules of the euro cyclist eh?

haha


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

Camelbak Rogue - perfect size 

http://www.camelbak.com/sports-recreation/spring-summer-hydration-packs/2011-rogue.aspx


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

I also am a fan of the Camelbak for the mtb but bottles for the road. What works well for me is 2 bottle cages on the frame and a double bottle cage that mounts to the seat post and allows me to carry two more bottles behind the seat. I fill and freeze two bottles the night before and put them behind the seat. A small wedge under the seat holds a spare tube, patch kit, zip ties, etc. Small frame pump mounts under one of the frame-mounted bottle cages. A hanky, cell phone and snacks go in my jersey pockets. I've got plenty of cold drinks for a 4-hour ride and no annoying pack on my back.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

I always ride with a hydration pack, mtn, road, even when racing cross. I have a camel back rogue for mtn/road, and a racebak for cross. When I get thirsty, I drink while I ride. For me, quickly grabbing the hose and getting it to my mouth is much faster...and safer than fumbling with a bottle from the bike or a jersey pocket. I will use both camelbak and bottles for extended rides.

Bottle cages still on the bikes-for long rides/batteries for lights, etc-no additional crap/pumps/seat bags/etc attached to the bike. Everything goes in the camelbak-tube if applicable, tools, phone, keys, pump, C02 cart, etc. 

The only problem with the hydration pak's for the road-some jackets with sholder vents won't breath worth a damn, and the shoulder straps can put marks on the fancy jerseys.

Go with the hydration pak, if that's how your most comfortable getting your water.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a pack made my North Face. The water bladder is by Nalgene.

High quality, not too big, just enough cargo space for essentials.

I find I am more likely to stay hydrated if I wear a water pack than if I rely on bottles.

You risk a Roadie Inquisition, though. _Blasphemy!_


----------



## masterofnone (Jul 4, 2010)

+1 for the camelback rogue. I know the bottle crowd is pounding their fists right now, but coming from the mtb world I find a pack indespensible. My opinion (and it's only an opinion) is carrying multiple bottles on the frame, seatbags, clothes wrapped around your waist or up under your jersey, food, wallet, keys and more bottles stuffed into overstuffed pockets antiquated, it kinda looks like lumpy pooped diaper. They make sleeker models but the rogue for me is just right for carrying the bare essentials. I carry two spare tubes, a bike multitool, sometimes a house key, a cell phone for emergency, some food for longer rides, and something to put on when the temp drops. The disadvantages are your back will sweat, and to access anything you have to stop and get off (admittedly the old method has its merits), but you won't inadvertantly drop something roadside. You don't need to fill the bladder to the top, only what you think you're gonna drink. I hate running out of water (actually I drink gatorade) on a hot ride when you're on the outskirts where there is no place to refill, then what?


----------



## baldmanrunning (Aug 12, 2008)

Heck, if you need to carry that much, get a bakfeits!


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

FR hokeypokey said:


> I like using a camelback even on the road bike. Rode mtb long before road and find the bag on the back more comfortable and fits my use and function better. My Camelbak (Rocket?) is several years old and still works xlnt for me. It is smaller and sleeker in design than most mtb bags. I have seen more brands and models that would work well on the road though. Due to wear, I am in the hunt for new one.
> 
> Has enough room for 70oz of water, all my mechanical and personal "stuff" and extra room for extra gloves, light jacket or misc when needed. Personally, I have never liked bike bags, attaching pumps or stuffing my pockets. I like having the bike clean and unencumbered. Just a personal taste for road and mtb alike.



I have that very one and while i use it mainly for MTB i wouldn't hesitate to use it on the roadie either. The newish Rogue is a nice replacement for the rocket.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Rogus said:


> I had heard that Camelbak was coming out with a new style of hydration pack that sits on the lower back taking the weight off the arms and placing it above the seat. If I was replacing mine, I'd wait until those were out before I made a decision.


something like this? 

http://www.runningwarehouse.com/descpage-CBFF11.html


----------



## fyrmng (Mar 21, 2010)

I also use the Rogue filled with clear water. I carry tubes, C02, multi tool, patch kit,cell phone, and a $20 bill. On long rides or hot days I will use the 2 frame mounted cages for electrolyte replacement. I use the jersey pockets for food. I like not having anything rattling around on my bike.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

There are times it is just easier to carry a Camelback. Tour de Palm Springs is one of those rides that the starting temp is int he 40's and by id way it can in the 80's. Then when you finish it is back down to the 50's. The Camelback gives me a place other than my back pockets to store my windbreaker and knee warmers that I need to start the ride in as well as extra Hydration for that long stretch in to Indio before the next rest stop. I have no problem wearing a Camelback on my road bike if the situation is right for it.


----------



## GeorgeY (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi all,

The thread is old, but I still want to add my 2 cents.

I have 4 different hydration packs. The smallest one is 1.5-liter Camelbak HydroBak. I use it mostly for running. 

The biggest one is Camelbak Lobo which i use for long-hours hiking.

I also have 2 more, but they are quite old and I probably will discard them soon.

I am using hydration packs for nearly 10 years now. Before I was a fan of bottles. Of course, you did not have such a big choice of hydration packs back then. Now I would not trade my packs for bottles


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

GeorgeY said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The thread is old, but I still want to add my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


These are very popular here in Europe:
Race EXP Air - Bikebackpack - Deuter


----------



## Jno (Mar 25, 2016)

I drink lots of water and ride where water's scarce so I use a seat post mounted bottle holder (2 cages). I got the idea from a triathlon friend. Works great


----------



## gearloose (Feb 25, 2007)

When the weather is hot, >95, and humid, I use a small Camelbak for road rides. I pack it with as much ice as possible and add a little cold water to it. It keeps my back cool and provides a good bit of water. I carry the usual two bottles in the cages as well.

I understand that a Camelbak or similar device is a felony fashion faux pas on a road bike, but a couple of ambulance rides for dehydration/low blood pressure got my attention.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Holy Resurrection Batman, i think this is the longest one I've ever seen. 

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdoug (Sep 6, 2013)

And I'm going to add to this time capsule. I don't know what it is but I hate reaching for bottles on my bike, especially when exhaustion is sitting in. I also hate filling 4 different bottles when I could just fill one big pack. I road 30 miles this weekend in 90 plus and my 2 bottles were gone half way through in the middle of nowhere. People that say you can get water along the way have never ridden in Iowa before.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My daughter gave me a hydration pack, and I use it. I don't know why other roadies do not use one.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Joe the biker said:


> OP please refer to Rule #32. All of you offering assistance please refer to Rule #2.


This. 

Can't imagine sprinting, hard cornering, or climbing out of the saddle with a water sack sloshing around on my back. Nevermind how sweaty my back would get.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Been thinking about carrying mine , ran out of water quick earlier this week. 102 outside and 48 ounces went quick, my camelback has 100 ounces in it.


funny the second post in this thread is wrong and he was never called out. Camelback were designed for the Hooter then Hell 100 race in Texas, not for MTB riding.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

kdoug said:


> And I'm going to add to this time capsule. I don't know what it is but I hate reaching for bottles on my bike, especially when exhaustion is sitting in. I also hate filling 4 different bottles when I could just fill one big pack. I road* 30 miles this weekend in 90 plus and my 2 bottles were gone half way through in the middle of nowhere. People that say you can get water along the way have never ridden in Iowa before.


You're telling me you don't know which towns have a Casey's on your routes? Or which towns have a shiny new Casey's? Or one of the new Kum and Go's? You ride with your eyes closed or what? 

30 rode* miles in almost any heat is usually a two bottle ride for me. 30 gravel miles means I'll be happy to have a third bottle. I don't think about where the pit-stop Casey's is until the route is in the 50 mile range, and when I head out for one of those I just make sure I have $10 for the stop.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

kdoug said:


> I don't know what it is but I hate reaching for bottles on my bike, especially when exhaustion is sitting in.


I hear you. He's a real wheel sucker. He can't be trusted near your bottles.


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

If you are willing to go the hydration pack route I recommend Camelbak. I've had mine (a H.A.W.G model - intended for MTB and hiking) for 20+ years and it's still going strong. 

They have made some really great improvements over the years. The opening for the reservoir is much bigger now, (easier to clean), and the valve systems have improved. 
I've also gotten really good use from it on family trips, especially to Disney when its hot.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Camelback and Osprey are the primo hydropacks. 

But I have used the same MEC.ca pack for 20 years now. Exclusively for mtn biking. Fits the Platypus bladders. Trouble is .. I find it a pain keeping them clean and keeping the bite valve clean and out of my way. So for the last 3 years I just carry a roadie bottle - inside my little mtn bike pack.

Now for road riding, I have never used a backpack/hydro pack. A bottle or two on the frame suffices, and can be refilled en route. Perhaps if I ever had to ride in the desert in heat I would consider a camelback. Two hour road ride here yesterday and I drank less than half a bottle.

BTW I recently bought a very large full features hydration+backpack. Was $30cdn at Costco, under the Ironman brand. Kind of amazing value - I will use it for epic mtn bike rides where I need a lot of tools, water and maybe clothes. Similar size/features from Camelback will be $150, albeit the Camelback is better built than the Ironman one.

20yr old one from MEC, still used every MTB ride. $30 Ironman hydropack on right I will use for occasional epic rides (eg in Moab). Both hold 2L stock, but the Ironman could easily carry a 2nd 2L bladder


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

B_arrington said:


> If you are willing to go the hydration pack route I recommend Camelbak. I've had mine (a H.A.W.G model - intended for MTB and hiking) for 20+ years and it's still going strong.
> 
> They have made some really great improvements over the years. The opening for the reservoir is much bigger now, (easier to clean), and the valve systems have improved.
> I've also gotten really good use from it on family trips, especially to Disney when its hot.


Yupo.

I dug my 12-15(?) year old Camelbak Rocket out of the closet for touring this summer for the first time in 10 years. Just needed a new reservoir bladder and tube/valve ($30 Prime on Amazon all totalled), and good as new.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I use a Camelbak as well; don't remember which model. I use it for road riding and I absolutely stay better hydrated vs. when I formerly used bottles. Also, it provides 100% sun block for at least a portion of my back which is good. I can understand people not wanting something on their back but for me the benefits outweigh the comfort factor.


----------



## E_B (Feb 5, 2019)

This is a perfect solution if you want to look like a total Fred, ignoring any history of elegance and beauty the sport of cycling has earned over the last century.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

E_B said:


> This is a perfect solution if you want to look like a total Fred, ignoring any history of elegance and beauty the sport of cycling has earned over the last century.


That's terrific.

Anyway, I recommend the Camelbak Chase vest. It's particularly useful on gravel rides where taking your hands off the bar is tricky. When I need to carry more stuff (usually mountain biking), I have the Osprey Raptor 10. It's great.


----------



## E_B (Feb 5, 2019)

Hiro11 said:


> That's terrific.
> 
> It's particularly useful on gravel rides where taking your hands off the bar is tricky.


For those that need two hands to drink? 
Early gravel road riders managed bidons and gravel, have we devolved to a new level of soft?


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

wildkyle90 said:


> Im looking for a nice hydration pack like a camelbak. I want something that is small, but able to hold a spare tube/wallet and keys. I obviously need to carry a mini pump too. If it can fit in the pack that would be a plus.
> 
> thanks, Kyle


Kyle,
Because road cycling requires holding the same body position for long periods you'll roast on warm days unless you have a mesh suspension system. I have a Osprey airspeed pack that is ideal for road biking as well as mountain biking on hot days. I use it on long rides in the mountains where the weather can change quickly (need raincoat and food as well as the items you mentioned)

You can get it on amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Osprey-Packs-Syncro-Hydration-Pack/dp/B017JFX2O4/ref=sr_1_11?crid=16VLNB8MJUV4F&keywords=osprey+airspeed+backpack&qid=1551564688&s=gateway&sprefix=osprey+airspeed%2Caps%2C217&sr=8-11

If you look closely at the photo you will see the mesh suspension that holds the pack roughly an inch off of your jersey/ back


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

U


SwiftSolo said:


> Kyle,
> Because road cycling requires holding the same body position for long periods you'll roast on warm days unless you have a mesh suspension system. I have a Osprey airspeed pack that is ideal for road biking as well as mountain biking on hot days. I use it on long rides in the mountains where the weather can change quickly (need raincoat and food as well as the items you mentioned)
> 
> You can get it on amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Osprey-Packs...teway&sprefix=osprey+airspeed,aps,217&sr=8-11
> ...


Well said! I have almost the same Osprey pack. I haven’t used it on a road ride but I do some longer beach rides on the mtb and the mesh with the airflow design makes a noticeable difference. Beach rides have you out in the open under the sun all the time. It’s also windy and you can feel the relief definitively. For the road I don’t see the need for me, I live on the Jersey Shore so if 2 bottles isn’t enough I have ample opportunity to get more water...


----------

